# logitech k800 wireless multimedia keys



## rbrick49 (Sep 7, 2020)

hello just wanting to know has any one got volume keys on logitech  k800 wireless keyboard working on freebsd 12.1 kde5plasma  here is what I get from  dmesg
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
pcm9: unregister: mixer busy
pcm9: Waiting for sound application to exit!
$


----------

